# Jazzing up Store bought Tombstones



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Most of the Store Bought Tombstones are a bit lack luster and could use a little extra work. This is the place for those of you that give them some attention to share your work.

I didn't think to take a any pictures until I was already in to messing with it. This one had glitter on the leaves at the top and on the wording at the bottom. I scrapped off as much as I could. Glitter is NOT very Halloween as far as I am concerned.

My first step was to break off some of the corners and other areas. I then took a Black and Grey Sharpie and colored in the exposed white foam; I also gave a little attention to the skull.









I then took some Grey and Black paint and did a little dry brushing.









Next, I had a can of Green spray paint and I just hit it here and there with it. 









Lastly, I gave it a stain with some watered down paint. Basically I just cleaned off my brush in a container and used that. It's still wet, so it looks glossy in the pic.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice repurpose on that!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks nice. I like the design of that stone so a good one to make an upgrade.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice upgrade


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely done. Nothing wrong with tweaking store bought items and making them your own. A little paint and TLC is what your stone needed.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good idea, I need to do this myself


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've done remakes with store-bought stones as well. Adding a little character like this makes a big difference.

And yes - glitter BAD for Halloween!:googly:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes.....that looks so much better. Get rid of that glitter!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be curious to see how much of the new "abuse" or detail shows when the stone is in situ.
Is it still readable?
You might add some moss and staining where rain runs down from convex or concave surfaces (lettering, sculpted art, etc.).


----------

